# Rideshare Driver Accounting Software



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

As far as I know, there is no accounting / performance management software available specifically aimed at rideshare drivers. My question is whether drivers would be interested in PC software that:

Calculates net profit
Calculates deductions
Calculates actual depreciation and the actual current value of their vehicle(s)
Tracks mileage
Tracks expenses
Drivers would enter the revenue and Uber fees from each weekly pay statement, each shift's mileage, and other driving expenses. The output of the system would be:

Profit & loss statements for any given week, month, month to date, year to date etc
Revenue, expense and profit reports to show comparisons between time periods
Cash flow statements (what's going into and out of drivers' bank accounts (similar to profit & loss but excludes "hidden" costs like depreciation)
Reports including revenue per mile and per hour, cost per mile and per hour, profit per mile and per hour
Analytics including most profitable times of day, rides per hour, trip distances etc
The system would allow drivers to keep all their rideshare earnings, expense and mileage tracking data in one place, it would allow them to see what they are really making, and it would make tax preparation simple.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Now that this Uber lark is finally coming to its natural conclusion I need to find something else to do. Maybe I'll go back to writing software.

Come on, folks, tell me if this product would be a great idea or a terrible idea.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I set up excel sheets to do this for me. Tracks revenue, and after tax and actual expense profits. Took about an hour to format. I broke it out monthly. Also keeps a year to date figure.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I set up excel sheets to do this for me. Tracks revenue, and after tax and actual expense profits. Took about an hour to format. I broke it out monthly. Also keeps a year to date figure.


Me too; I use Excel for double entry bookkeeping for my (non-Uber) business - trial balance, p&l, balance sheet, reporting etc. It's fine for people who know Excel and some accounting. It's not user friendly for people who don't, though, and even when a suite of sheets is built it's easy to put something in the wrong cell(s) and mess things up. The software I'm thinking of designing would be ready-built and easy to use.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Build it and they will come...


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

Intuit Quickbooks for Self Employed does most of that (except per mile factors and vehicle depreciation), and prepares a Schedule C for you to print out. It also gets you a discount on tax prep and prepoulates your 1040 from the schedule c. $4.99 a month from the Play Store


----------



## cferrel (Dec 14, 2015)

I can write that but I would think quick books would have that cornered by now.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ive never used it, but, doesn't Sherpa share advertise something like this?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Red Leader said:


> ive never used it, but, doesn't Sherpa share advertise something like this?


Don't know' I never looked at Sherpa Share in depth - sharing my ride data and therefore good spots to get rides didn't seem like the brightest idea to me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cferrel said:


> I can write that but I would think quick books would have that cornered by now.


Cost is relatively high - $5 per month introductory then $10 per month. I think there is a market for something that can do 80 - 90 percent of what Quickbooks does for a low one-off cost.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I BEEN DRIVING 2 YEARS 7000 trips i am afraid to see the net $$$ results. i am better off looking for a new job after newyears. i dont need software to tell me its a low paying job. and i bet i earn top 5% uber x in my area phila pa. still so poor $1.10 a mile .018 min ...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> I BEEN DRIVING 2 YEARS 7000 trips i am afraid to see the net $$$ results. i am better off looking for a new job after newyears. i dont need software to tell me its a low paying job. and i bet i earn top 5% uber x in my area phila pa. still so poor $1.10 a mile .018 min ...


The purpose of accounting software is not to tell people whether their job is high or low paying.


----------

